# phuck everything



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

and i mean EVERYTHING


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Why you wanna phunk me? I'm male  ... it just won't work.

What's the matter mate?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL I don't know I have no motivation to do anything.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

So when you're in this lack of motivation... are you relaxed, pissed off... bored, confused?? Which emotions do you have?


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

PHUCK IT ALL


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hurricane12 said:


> PHUCK IT ALL


THAT'S IT RIGHT THERE ^^^^^ THAT'S ALL!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

phuck it all , phuck this world phuck everything that one stands for , don't give a shizz don't ever judge meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

You do what i used to do falling free-hide behind craziness.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Perhaps............

care to expand on that though, I mean that an interesting assumption to make that im hiding from something with my craziness. probably true to a degree but it ain't the whole picture, brain chemicals and all that jazz are pretty significant too or so iv'e been led to believe.

I mean my main craziness is alternating racing/slowed down thoughts, delusions and audio hallicinations, none of which I have much control over , unless im medicated (which I am now) whereby I get a little bit of control over them but not completly. so I dunno it's more than a case of hiding from 'something'.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I cant really explain it...besides being extremley tired....im not sure why I used to do it either,maybe hiding is the wrong word.But perhaps there is a little hint of truth in it since you said "perhaps".Im quite an excentric person and I think you are also,maybe thats it.Im proud of being crazy sometimes I love it or love aspects of it, othertimes its an utter nightmare,do you agree?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

well ive always viewed my disorder as mostly a curse but in some ways a bit , a bit of a gift at others, that no to say im special or im extradinery in any way, because im really not that special or extraordinery when it comes down to it, I am a average human with a mental disorder , when im grandiose i'll think im a god but then other times i'll think im no better than a turd.

Aspects of it are like a nightmare yeh, I have had many horriying mental visions (I don't mean visual hallicinations, I don't get them) of all sorts of horrible crap, violence, hellish scenes , horrible demons that kind of thing. But then on the flipside I also have visions of such beauty that I almost appreciate being ill when i have them or when im feeling on a high. It's like being on the rope between an utter beast, and a superman haha. I tend to just channel most of my thoughts both bad and good into writing or drawing and that seems to help, though I have written/drawn things while in the haze of mania and gone back and thought what the fuck?? haha. Like recently beofre my most recent hosptilsation i drew all this stuff about the nature of reality, about all these space/time grids and a load of other random stuff , and I look and think where was 'I' and my mind when I was doing that, it's amost life when im in the haze of insanity I get lost in some kind of transendental weirdness which is beyond me to fully explain or integrate without my ego breaking down and me losing my mind in there.

Anyway yeh I alternaty hate/ like (love is too strong a word I think) having schizoaffective disorder. Mostly hate but have to look on the brightside of it sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

falling_free said:


> when im grandiose i'll think im a god but then other times i'll think im no better than a turd.


I have rapid cycling moods and I can get the whole grandiose thinking also........I usually think that rock stars are gods though in the black magician sence...,that im fufilling some divine mision and all sorts,you know what im not high now and I still think that in a way.I think it only becomes "psychotic" when ego jumps in on the matter.Without ego it becomes pure,the gradiose ideas disapear and youre left with only beauty and truth.



> I tend to just channel most of my thoughts both bad and good into writing or drawing and that seems to help, though I have written/drawn things while in the haze of mania and gone back and thought what the flower*?? haha.


Yeah writing helps me also I have notepads full of stuff and sometimes also can not beleive the things ive written or drawn.



> Like recently beofre my most recent hosptilsation i drew all this stuff about the nature of reality, about all these space/time grids and a load of other random stuff , and I look and think where was 'I' and my mind when I was doing that, it's amost life when im in the haze of insanity I get lost in some kind of transendental weirdness which is beyond me to fully explain or integrate without my ego breaking down and me losing my mind in there.


Whats wrong with that? I draw those things to,symbol,grids,I also see energy grids sometimes which i have spolen about in the energy shift thread in the spiritual support section before,all sorts of stuff and im sane as a button ! :wink: In my opinion you are experiencing the the new earth energies,the energetic feild of the earth is shifting and so is our conscioussness,we are being raised to new levels.

And as for cycling moods,the whole bloomin universe was created from two polarities.....life dances and is animated through these polarities.Nothing wrong with that.

Spirit.

And just to add ,all my reality testing is in tact.The psychs cant work me out and I like it that way.....these beleifs arent allways psychotic.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

surfingisfun001 said:


> and i mean EVERYTHING


i know how you feel !! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Judgeing by that avator I ghess you do....  .....oops naughty spirit.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lolol spirit 
tisk tisk


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

PHUCKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!
I CANT STAND THIS PHUCKING SHIT PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK
PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK 
PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK PHUCK

PHUCK IT ALLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah right there with you. fuck the world, fuck everyone in it, fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck. god is one cruel mother fucker to have created this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Cum phuck me ladies! :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

.....hahah...i see what you did there darren...instead of come and the f word you ...yea....hahah.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

"Good influence" :mrgreen:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hahaha your funny man :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Gawd... with us being in this state of mind... we need to laugh and smile!


----------

